# Sensor TEMP/HUM da Davis VP2



## fsl (22 Abr 2013 às 15:55)

Ficou instalado hoje, após esperar mais de 2 meses, o Kit de substituição do Sensor TEMP/HUM, encomendado na Gestel em Portugal.O custo quase atinge 230€...
Desta vez optei por este Kit e não pelo Sensor simples, esperando aumentar a sua vida útil, pois trata-se de um item relativamente caro.
A particularidade do Kit consiste na alteração do local onde fica o Sensor, pois coloca-o no 1º prato e em posição invertida, em vez de no último prato em posição normal, assim diminuindo a possibilidade de ser atingido por agua.
Espero que a vida útil ultrapasse os 3 anos verificados até aqui!


----------

